# Hauptmann und Pet?



## Myronn (19. April 2007)

Wann bekommt der Hauptmann sein Pet? Weiß das jemand genau? Und taugt das Pet was?


----------



## Balisk (19. April 2007)

Ich glaub ich hab mein "Pet" mit Stufe 10 bekommen und wirklich etwas taugen tut es nicht. Zum Aggro halten kann man es spätestens mit Stufe 15 nicht mehr benutzen da man mit diesem Level eine Hellebarde als Questbelohnung bekommt und diese viel zu viel Aggro zieht. Dazu kommt auchnoch das das Pet nicht viel Schaden macht und im Vergleich auch nicht sehr viel Hp hat. Das einzigste wirklich gute am Pet sind die Buffs die er gibt. 

Fazit: Das Pet des Hauptmanns ist eher ein Buffbot als ein Pet zum Aggro ziehen oder ähnliches


----------



## Myronn (19. April 2007)

Ah gut zu wissen. Mein Hauptmann ist level 8, dann kann ich das bald ja mal testen. Aber Fakt scheint zu sein, dass die Pets genetell in HdRO keine große Rolle spielen. Eigentlich bin ich ein Fan von Pets und habe in anderen Games auch oft Pet-Klassen gespielt. Aber in HdRO passen sie auch nicht richtig rein, ebenso wie zig Magieklassen hier nichts zu suchen haben, weil sie mit den Büchern nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Melron (19. April 2007)

Das Pet des Hauptmanns ist lediglich ein Buff Bot, mit höherem Level bekommst du verschiedene die wieder besondere Eigenschaften haben.



Myronn schrieb:


> Ah gut zu wissen. Mein Hauptmann ist level 8, dann kann ich das bald ja mal testen. Aber Fakt scheint zu sein, dass die Pets genetell in HdRO keine große Rolle spielen. Eigentlich bin ich ein Fan von Pets und habe in anderen Games auch oft Pet-Klassen gespielt. Aber in HdRO passen sie auch nicht richtig rein, ebenso wie zig Magieklassen hier nichts zu suchen haben, weil sie mit den Büchern nichts zu tun haben.



Der Kundige hat noch 2 verschiedene Pets ein Raben (ab lvl4) und einen großen dicken Bären ab lvl 14 aber was die taugen vermag ich leider nicth zu sagen hab noch keinen Kundigen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (30. April 2007)

zum raben kann ich sagen: taugt nichts bzw. "antanken" lassen bis der rabe nur noch wenig hp hat (besteht halt nur die möglichkeit, dass der rabe gen himmel fährt bevor der mob hin ist). dann besteht eine möglichkeit, dass der rabe die aggro halten kann.
bis zum bär habe ich es noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Floyo87 (8. Mai 2007)

Das Pet des Hauptmanns wird noch sehr wichtig glaubt mir da bin ich mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Buff ist super und pro neuem Pet gibt das einen neuen Buff.

Das erste Pet kann dich sogar einwenig heilen, und hat 2 besondere Moves die es ausführen kann wenn du eine Art Zeichen auf dem Mob hast


----------



## Ferox21 (14. Mai 2007)

Ich finde diesen Herold des Hauptmanns schon gelungen und passend, Leider kann er nicht mehr modifiziert werden als eine Namensänderung - alternative Banner und Aussehen hätte es schon geben können, aber nützlich ist er schon...


----------



## ownage77 (1. Juni 2007)

Das Pet ist ein wandelnder Buff.

Es ist ein kleiner Helfer im Kampf wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.
Ich lass es immer zuerst auf den Gegner rennen, aber nach 1-2 schlägen hat man eh die Aggro wieder.

Wenn man gegen 2 Gegner kämpft ist das Pet super, es kann den einen so lange beschäftigen bis der anderer Tod ist.

Viel Schaden macht es nie und es ist immer 2 Stufen unter deinem Lvl.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2007)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Herold des Hauptmanns schon gelungen und passend, Leider kann er nicht mehr modifiziert werden als eine Namensänderung - alternative Banner und Aussehen hätte es schon geben können, aber nützlich ist er schon...



Es gibt 4 verschiedene Skins für den Herold.


----------



## Varnamys (4. Juni 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt 4 verschiedene Skins für den Herold.


Nanu? Wärest du noch so nett und sagt "wo" ich das umstellen könnte wenn ich wollte?


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juni 2007)

Er meint damit die verschiedenen Stufen des Herolds.
Wenn du höher im Level steigst, kannst du beim Ausbilder weitere Herold-Stufen lernen (natürlich kann nur einer pro Zeit aktiv sein).
Diese haben verschiedene Effekte.


----------



## Varnamys (7. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Er meint damit die verschiedenen Stufen des Herolds.
> Wenn du höher im Level steigst, kannst du beim Ausbilder weitere Herold-Stufen lernen (natürlich kann nur einer pro Zeit aktiv sein).
> Diese haben verschiedene Effekte.


Aso, na döll. Hatte das mit dem "skin" jetzt eher so verstanden, dass man da eben aus 4 Versionen welchen Auswählen könnte. So mit/ohne Bart dunkelhaarig/blond oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenthir (8. Juni 2007)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Aso, na döll. Hatte das mit dem "skin" jetzt eher so verstanden, dass man da eben aus 4 Versionen welchen Auswählen könnte. So mit/ohne Bart dunkelhaarig/blond oder so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schön das hier lauter jungspunde unter uns Hauptmännern posten ^^

Um kurz zusammenzufassen was das Pet angeht, man bekommt drei den Kriegsherold, den Hoffnungsherold und den Siegesherold.

Kriegsherold mehr Beweglichkeit, Hoffnungsherold mehr Moral bzw plus eins Hoffnung wenn verbessert, der Siegesherold hat mehr Kraft.

Zum Tanken eignen sich alle drei wunderbar vorallem der verbesserte Hoffnungsherold.

Das Pet ist wunderbar gelungen, vorallem wenn man höhere Stufen erreicht hat, jenseits der 40 ermöglicht er einem wunderbar das pausenlose durchziehen beim Grinden.

Für die Gruppe, vorallem den Barden, ist der Hauptmann generel ein wahrer Segen, und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, wir sind auch der meistbegehrte Gruppenchar direkt nach dem Barden, man bekommt immer eine Gruppe wenn man konsequent seine Fähigkeiten ausspielt.

Man muss sich nur eines klarmachen, wir sind nicht dazu da Schaden zu machen, wir sind die Versicherung der Gruppe, ohne uns geht alles, mit uns geht alles deutlich streßfreier und leichter. 

Ich möchte sogar soweit gehen und sagen, wenn ihr euch ins Zeug legt und nicht schlaft, gibt es mit uns keinen Wipe mehr.

Also Kameraden ^^ zeigt was in euch steckt und wie wertvoll wir sind.


Grüße

Silenthir

Stufe 42 Hauptmann auf Belegaer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S.: Bevor ich vergesse warum ich zitiert hab ^^ der Herold hat vier Skins, die per Rüstung im Fernkampfslot eingefügt werden können ab Stufe 20 und zeitgleich die Rüstung erhöhen.


----------



## Finothir (28. Juni 2007)

die verschiedenen rüstungen kann man beim hauptmann trainer erwerben, kosten 6 silber glaub ich un sehen wie folgt aus:
die des artilleristen: mein favorit, einfach ein kettenhemd un eine art robe
die des Pilgers: ziemlich dumm wie ich finde, sieht aus wie so ein fetter mönch^^
die des Knappen: so ähnlich wie artillerist nur mit roten haaren un bart
un die vierte weiß ich nich mehr^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Juni 2007)

Ein Rüstungsschmied kann auch bessere Herold-Rüstungen schmieden (das entsprechende Rezept vorausgesetzt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (29. Juni 2007)

Schneider könnens auch, zumindest hab ich gestern mit meinem Schneider das Rezept bekommen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Juni 2007)

Oha, kann sein, dass ich mich gerade vertan habe, habe nicht ingame zu dem Zeitpunkt und konnte nicht nachsehen, mein zweiter Charakter ist nämlich Schneider, da ist wohl was durcheinandergekommen.
Also: _Schneider_ können verbesserte Rüstungen für den Herold herstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (29. Juni 2007)

schäm dich jetzt hätte ich mir doch glatt nen Hauptmann Twink gemacht und ihn zum Schmied ausgebildet um meinem Herold dann bessere Rüstungen herzustellen *ironie off*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2007)

Wobei die verschiedenen Rüstungsskins (Pilger, Bürger, Artillerist und noch irgendwas) zumindest laut Aussage unseres Hauptmanns untereinander keinen Unterschied haben.

Als Barde kann ich nur sagen: Verbesserter Siegesherold ftw, allerdings sollte man ihn bei Bosskämpfen in einer Ecke abstellen ^^


----------



## moose86 (18. Juli 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wobei die verschiedenen Rüstungsskins (Pilger, Bürger, Artillerist und noch irgendwas) zumindest laut Aussage unseres Hauptmanns untereinander keinen Unterschied haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tikume (18. Juli 2007)

Also in den letzten 50 Leveln habe ich nicht bemerkt dass das Hauptmannpet irgendeinen Effekt ausgelöst hätte.


----------



## moose86 (18. Juli 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also in den letzten 50 Leveln habe ich nicht bemerkt dass das Hauptmannpet irgendeinen Effekt ausgelöst hätte.



der herold hat zwar eine fähigkeit die stunen kann, die funktioniert aber nur sehr selten, sogar wenn ich die fähigkeit vom herold auf einen low level mob aktiviere stunt die nur alle paar mal. Auf mobs dem gleichen lvl  wird die chance wirklich gering ( dem gleichen lvl wie der herold ).


----------



## McQueen17 (22. Juli 2007)

moose86 schrieb:


> der herold hat zwar eine fähigkeit die stunen kann, die funktioniert aber nur sehr selten, sogar wenn ich die fähigkeit vom herold auf einen low level mob aktiviere stunt die nur alle paar mal. Auf mobs dem gleichen lvl  wird die chance wirklich gering ( dem gleichen lvl wie der herold ).



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt eins der Zeichen dem Herold die Fähigkeit, sein Ziel zu stunnen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau, welches es ist; es müsste das erste sein, welches einem zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## moose86 (22. Juli 2007)

McQueen17 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt eins der Zeichen dem Herold die Fähigkeit, sein Ziel zu stunnen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau, welches es ist; es müsste das erste sein, welches einem zur Verfügung steht.



die Stun Fähigkeit kann er nur ausführen wenn auf den Gegner ein Zeichen wirkt.

dass  1.  Zeichen die Chancen erhöht,  hmmm - mal probieren


----------

